# Kampala: Hill Of The Impala



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Repurposed colonials*


























flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Weather 15 degrees

















flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Fog Swallowing Up Whole Neighbourhoods





































flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* The new 6-lane kampala-Jinja road *



















facebook.com


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Driving Home









https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3898/15102088741_80809eb7b0_b.jpg









https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3916/14980666419_492dd81c22_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Life In The Hilton Hotel




































flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Getting Involved In The Street Scene



































flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Feel The Welcoming Vibe


























flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Suburbs



















*Luzira*









*Nakawa*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Yours Incredibly!*









https://kawamark.files.wordpress.com/2014/10/street-view-of-kampala.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

City On A Yoga Pose









https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3943/15019110024_31bb20ecf3_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Kampala is More And More





























blogspot and flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Wandering Camera*




























flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Ugandan Gems Cambridge International and Homes


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Still Captivated For?*









http://static.lamudi.co.ug/p/no-name-4987-65181-1-zoom.jpg













http://static.panoramio.com/photos/1920x1280/59019183.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

cheers very beautiful indeed...


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Tour Of The Estates*

















flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Hill Of The Impala
























































blogspot


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*STREET VIEW UG*





























blogspot


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*ROYAL ELIZABETH APARTMENTS*
*Queen Elizabeth Royal Apartments are situated in Kololo and with great views of the city. *






























































mobofree.com


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

cheers


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

BUKOTO area office space










http://c.mobofree.com/m/5/54e298a1f...e-and-Shops-For-rent-at-Kampala-Central_7.jpg











http://c.mobofree.com/m/5/54ebd504f...Land-property-For-sale-at-Kampala-Central.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*The Prestige Apartments*









http://www.prestigehotelsuites.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/swimming-pool.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Vantage Holiday*









http://c.mobofree.com/m/5/54f65fa2f...-apartments-For-rent-at-Kampala-Central_6.jpg










http://c.mobofree.com/m/5/54f65f9af...-apartments-For-rent-at-Kampala-Central_2.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kampala is the school capital of lake victoria*









http://www.kampalaparents.com/sites/default/files/main-gallery-images/kps--attractive_0.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kampala, Uganda.*
















tumblr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Source


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Aerials*



























Churchill Safari


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Lubowa Estate*









http://c.mobofree.com/m/5/551ddc81f...bowa-Houses-For-sale-at-Kampala-Central_6.jpg










http://c.mobofree.com/m/5/551ddc6ef...Lubowa-Houses-For-sale-at-Kampala-Central.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7584/16774735288_0877fc2d65_o.jpg























flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Night View*









https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8739/16987868645_f5df2cb99c_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://static-ug.lamudi.com/p/no-name-6240-97003-11-zoom.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-uoTZQZBtPco/Tyfr2bxuatI/AAAAAAAAA74/4RexeHn8Aew/s720/31.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://cod.mofa.go.ug/images/Kampala_City.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Kampala


Kampala skyline by Stephen Martin, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

tumblr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kampala, Uganda*






















source
​


----------

